# Contouring on pale skin! help!



## DollyGirl92 (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm in a rut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I love the look of a sculpted for of cheek, I'm not exactly sure if it's a contoured look I'm going for or not, I love a look like this 

(I don't know how to get picture the right size on here, so I've just posted Links)
http://thebeautybunny.com/wp-content...orf-makeup.jpg
http://blogs.glam.com/glamblush/file...ir-waldorf.jpg
http://www.jewelryrevelations.com/wp...gg210-0005.jpg
http://www.hairthursday.com/wp-conte...2009/05/lm.jpg
I think it's sort of contoured, but with a glowing sort of apple too, I'm really unsure of how to recreate this sort of look on myself
This is me (Excuse my expression!)
http://i230.photobucket.com/albums/e...x/DSCF1035.jpg
http://i230.photobucket.com/albums/e...x/DSCF1033.jpg

If you have any tips it would be great if you could share them!
any brand rec's (I'm in the UK) especially NARS! 

Thanks so much in advance


----------



## slipnslide (Apr 13, 2010)

I would say that since you are a few shades lighter and a bit cooler than she is, you could go for the same kind of effect but with a pale peachy- pink and a cool taupe to contour your cheeks- but if you really love the warmth of her specific coloring, then you'll want to use a more brown contour under your cheekbone and it looks like sort of a warm raspberry pink color on her apples, and then maybe dust on some bronzer, and use that golden brown smoky eye she's got going in the second picture.

 To tell you the honest truth, while she is definitely getting some cheekbone contouring, you can also tell that her bone structure is assisting a lot. It's sort of tough to perfectly replicate that on someone else's face, unless they have the exact same thing going on. Also, I'm super envious of your porcelain skin! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Reminds me of Dita.


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Apr 13, 2010)

Yeah, I like her look but I'd keep my colouring, it's the way it look so sculpted I love, but I did think some of that would be down to her bone structure but I think I'm guna try adapt it to myself.
thank you for the colour recommendation though!


----------



## slipnslide (Apr 13, 2010)

Sure! Just remember, the key to contouring is to blend, blend, blend. Follow the line of the cheekbone but then also blend a little curve above your temple, so it swoops rather than that telltale straight line.


----------



## ilexica (Apr 13, 2010)

If it helps, I'm pretty pale too and I love beauty powder blushes for contouring, since they're so subtle and blendable. I've been using personal style from all races lately, which works really well


----------



## banana1234 (Apr 13, 2010)

i'm not as pale as you, but i am pretty pale, i use mac's harmony blush, with a very light hand, or nyx taupe blush

another one i want to try is 'sculpt' sculpt powder by mac, but i cant comment on whether it will suit your skin tone, because i havent tried it yet


----------



## xxsgtigressxx (Apr 19, 2010)

I am really pale, and I own and have tried everything from the high end to the low end and my favorite product to contour with for pale skin is Physicians Formula bronze booster for LIGHT skintones.  Its a bronzer but its matte and not too pigmented so you're not going to get that orangey or dirty look easily and it really is just the perfect color...not too ashy and not too warm =)


----------



## iShadow (Apr 19, 2010)

I use MAC's Emote blush, it's the perfect shade for me and I'm pretty dang white. And since you mentioned liking NARS products, Albatross is absolutely heavenly to highlight with~


----------



## MacArtist (Apr 19, 2010)

You could use a mineralized  skinfinish natural in medium to contour or even a light brown matte shadow such as wedge to contour. Studio Stick foundation works really well too but not sure you would want to shell out almost $30 for it.


----------

